# Smokehouse



## NooB2ItAll (Apr 10, 2012)

Just wondering if anybody has built a smokehouse. In the spring I would like to build a small (3ftx3ft) stand alone smoke house. I would love to be able to make large quantities of sausage, hams, jerkys, salamis. Does anyone have one? I'm trying to figure out a heat source, should I use a propane burner or try and find a heating element? Have any recipes? Any tips or tricks?


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Have you thought about using an old upright freezer for a smoker? I think there may be plans in this book. I can't lay my hands on mine at the moment but, it is a good book if you don't have it already.
http://www.amazon.com/Guide-Canning-Freezing-Curing-Smoking/dp/1580174574/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1356691185&sr=8-1&keywords=smoking+meat+game+fish


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

OldCootHillbilly is our resident smoker expert. Here are 2 threads that may help.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/fridge-smoker-3624/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f39/how-uds-smoker-3623/


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Ifin that be all the bigger ya wanna go, I'd build a fridge smoker. Ya gonna get allota meat in there an it just works out better.

I've had a few fellers build the small outhouse size smokers a wood. A couple of em have burnt down. Shop around an yall can find a older fridge what be enamel lined, perfect fer a smoker. 

As ta the heat source, depends what yer gonna do. From the sounds a what yall be postin, I'd do electric. Lots easier ta control. Yall need ta find a low temp thermostat, I used one from a Alto Sham prime rib cooker cause ya wanna start sausages an stuff out lower an then raise the temp some as the process goes along.

Let me know ifin ya need anythin elese.

Oh, an thanks MD!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Coot described it pretty well. We raised ours a few inches on a framework. A single burner hotplate was the heat source and an old, small fry pan to put wood chips in for our smoke. We also cut about a four inch hole in the top and built a sliding door so we could control the amount of heat and smoke. A larger hole was cut in the bottom.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I was also planning on building a smokehouse this spring. Thinking of building a shed-sized block building and running piping from a fire pit.


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

Startingout-Blair said:


> I was also planning on building a smokehouse this spring. Thinking of building a shed-sized block building and running piping from a fire pit.


This is a true smoke house, I used to know a guy who smoked his ribs for 3 days, smoke only-no heat, and they turned out great.

Rev Coots way IS the easiest and bestest to me. Cheap to build and as good as anything else.

We used to smoke link sausage in the corner of a tobacco barn, so as long you can get smoke to it, your good.

Jack


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

NooB2ItAll said:


> Just wondering if anybody has built a smokehouse. In the spring I would like to build a small (3ftx3ft) stand alone smoke house. I would love to be able to make large quantities of sausage, hams, jerkys, salamis. Does anyone have one? I'm trying to figure out a heat source, should I use a propane burner or try and find a heating element? Have any recipes? Any tips or tricks?


For that size, I also would suggest a pre-built unit or building out of something existing like the fridge or freezer.

I just got a MasterBuilt smoker just before Christmas and have since used it twice (once for deer-meat and once for pork). I have alot to learn about using it for cooking, smoking and jerky making, but, I think that I am getting better with it ...


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Naekid, do yerself a favour an use a good remote read digital thermo an ferget that one in the door even be there. Those door thermo's are usually at least 25 degree's off er more.


----------



## NooB2ItAll (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies!!! I currently have a small prebuilt electric unit and a large charcoal/wood smoker. We do ribs, brisket, shoulder, pork loin, chicken, turkey, salmon and venison jerky. I even have concocted my own rub (for sale j/k). Even tho ill be the first to admit I am no pit master. Living in michigan it's a bit difficult to find GOOD southern BBQ so I decided to try and make my own.

I was hoping to build something more permanent and that has room to hang sausage and hams. I like the fridge idea but I'm guessing Mrs. NooB won't want an old fridge smoking away on the property! (Happy wife Happy life) So I was going to build something appealing to the eye.

The other project I'm really thinking about putting together this spring is a cinder block BBQ pit. One large enough to roast a pig. We are planning raise a few feeder pigs this spring and I thought it might be fun to have a pig roast. We host an annual BBQ at our house (called Barbecue palooza) and a pig roast would be a nice change.


----------



## NooB2ItAll (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh an I ordered that book Cliff


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

So, build the fridge smoker an put a little buildin round it. Have some room ta store wood an such.


----------



## NooB2ItAll (Apr 10, 2012)

Just a sample of 2012's Barbecue Palooza


----------



## NooB2ItAll (Apr 10, 2012)

Oldcoot do you think I could lay it on its back and bury the thing so that just the doors were above the ground?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Ya could, no reason it wouldn't work. But ya might have ta have a fan ta move that hot air round some. When there standin up the heat naturally flows up an over the meat. Layin down yer heat gonna go more up then out ta the sides.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I was thinking on building one connected to the house where the rocket stove will vent into. Use this for the cold smoking. I want one where I can get a whole beef and hog into it at the same time. I will probably not do that much but I want the ability to do it. I really liked the one that they showed on Dirty Jobs where they were smoking salami and sausages. Little bigger than I need but for a hot smoker that is a good design.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

I've been running thru options to make my own smokehouse next year. Some great ideas here. Thanks for the tips and hints.


----------



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

Does anyone know if ceramic tile, like on floors hold up to heat?

I have about 14 boxes of it a floor guy was tossing. Thought about lining a wooden structure with it.

If I build it from reclaimed pallets, I'll have it for about nothing.


----------

